# mysql 5.1.62 Error [Gelöst]

## highfve

Hallo,

ich möchte Mysql installieren das mache ich mit emerge mysql.

nach einer Weile bricht die Installation ab und zeigt mir..

```
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1/work/mysql'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1/work/mysql'

```

wie kann ich mysql jetzt doch installieren?

GrüßeLast edited by highfve on Tue Aug 07, 2012 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste mal ein paar Zeilen über dem make: *** mehr, dann sieht man auch wo der Fehler liegt und kann dir helfen.

Oder lad gleich die Datei /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1/temp/build.log bei pastebin hoch.

Sebastian

----------

## highfve

http://pastebin.com/ShTy9ak4

bitte hoffe das hilft weiter..

----------

## Gladdle

Ein Modul von yacc ist kaputt (../ylwrap: line 111: -d: command not found). Versuche entweder ein  *Quote:*   

> emerge --oneshot yacc

  oder ein 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## highfve

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ein Modul von yacc ist kaputt (../ylwrap: line 111: -d: command not found). Versuche entweder ein  *Quote:*   emerge --oneshot yacc  oder ein 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

beides hat nichts genützt bricht immer noch ab und auch mit der selben nachricht

----------

## franzf

yacc == virtual/yacc und bringt erstmal gar nichts.

Schau ob dev-util/yacc oder sys-devel/bison installist ist und baue das entsprechende neu.

Auch ein rebuild von sys-devel/flex wird nicht schaden.

----------

## highfve

 *franzf wrote:*   

> yacc == virtual/yacc und bringt erstmal gar nichts.
> 
> Schau ob dev-util/yacc oder sys-devel/bison installist ist und baue das entsprechende neu.
> 
> Auch ein rebuild von sys-devel/flex wird nicht schaden.

 

Super! Hat funktioniert  :Smile:  Lag Wahrscheinlich an Bison.

Danke für die Hilfe..

----------

